# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

*What is your preferred glue of choice?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Blueglass (May 11, 2014)

Titebond 2 or 3 depending on whether the brown line will show for the 3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2014)

Titebond works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2014)

Titebond 2 or 3 for me also. But I do on occasion use CA and epoxy glues as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2014)

I've been using Gorilla Wood glue. The white stuff. It doesn't expand like the original and it's easy clean up too. The only reason I have it was the local store had it on sale. But I kinda like it.....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (May 11, 2014)

I use Titebond 3. At the point I'm at with woodworking and balancing it with family time, I don't go through enough glue to keep different kinds on hand. I do like that little bit of extra open time that TB3 gives me. I've been known to use TB or TB2 also, but lately TB3 is what I've been using.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 11, 2014)

For wood gluing, I prefer TB2 or TB3, but I also use Devcon's 5 minute epoxy for certain applications (mostly to fill voids). I use gorilla glue for things around the house that break. Devcon is great when you want to make a big stinky mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (May 11, 2014)

I use titebond original. It has less tendency to creep than II or III. For some tasks I will use gorilla super glue. I'd like to use hide glue, but I don't get time to heat and coddle glue when I can go out to the shop.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (May 12, 2014)

I use Bison 2 component epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 12, 2014)

TB2, thin and medium CA, SystemThree T-88 epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2014)

Tb2 and ca medium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 12, 2014)

Regular Titebond, CA, E6000, 15 minute Epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2014)

Interesting variety of glue we all use....Titebond seems to be the favorite....


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2014)

TB2 or TB3 plus lots of CA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)

I use Juicy Fruit. And TB II or III.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

